# My new R.I.P.S RB30 and accessories



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

After importing my R34-GTR last year I have got the import itch again! So I have had Rob at R.I.P.S build me a superb forged RB30 and a whole bunch of hand made accessories. This engine is what Rob refers to as his "Starts at 750bhp" Rotorua Import Pro Shop

I will post some pics as soon as I have uploaded them to my web site.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

sounds awsome beast mate, lookin forward to seeing the piccys


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some pics*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Jun Oil*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*R.I.P.S RB30 - To be continued*

More beautiful stuff tomorrow


----------



## Mashrock (Jan 20, 2005)

wow all the way from nz hey.

i guess because you guys dont have 20million rb30's just sitting around they are like assholes here in australia.

good work tho i hope it goes well


----------



## colinspooky (Oct 17, 2006)

Ludders said:


> More beautiful stuff tomorrow


Hi
Sorry - have to ask for the rest of the world who wants one too - what is this costing?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

colinspooky said:


> Hi
> Sorry - have to ask for the rest of the world who wants one too - what is this costing?


I think we will have a competition - Wait for the rest of the pictures to be posted and then everyone can have a guess. Nearest one to it can have a drive of the car when it is finished!! :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*So what do you think of the plenum? AND YES they are Nos bosses!*


----------



## Booztd 3 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like a hypertune plenum, is it?

Nice piece!


----------



## SAMFISHER (Nov 30, 2005)

Booztd 3 said:


> Looks like a hypertune plenum, is it?
> 
> Nice piece!


Nah, Rob at RIPS makes his own plenums


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Booztd 3 said:


> Looks like a hypertune plenum, is it?
> 
> Nice piece!





SAMFISHER said:


> Nah, Rob at RIPS makes his own plenums



SPOT ON! Hand made at R.I.P.S


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Looks good mate! 

Got any pics of the inside of the plenum?

/P


----------



## Booztd 3 (Dec 22, 2006)

I know someone inquired about cost already, but I'd be interested in the cost of just the plenum, could you PM me?

THanks

Andy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Perra said:


> Looks good mate!
> 
> Got any pics of the inside of the plenum?
> 
> /P



No sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*And now for some fuel!*

A real quality build fuel system that fits in the right side of the boot. 

Notice the two 700hp pumps. :chuckle:


*During manufacture.*





















*Finished - polished and engraved.*


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Cost of short engine with plenum for minimum 700 -800 hp is roughly about 5000 pounds. If anyone can do better, I would like to know where from?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Plenum just back from the engravers*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom plenum with the big single 90mm throttle body*


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Stunning Ludders:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Heat wrapped dump pipes*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Exhaust manifold during construction*


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

aaaaaah memories........ 
looking good jeff, couldnt fault rob, avon or anyone from rips. there work is mint........ just waiting for a bit of nice weather and i'll be out and about in mine:thumbsup: 
i'll pm you mate..

lee


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

lovely bit of kit there mate!


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Add two of these*











*Look at this for quality!*


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Have to say the quality looks stunning! :smokin: 

I'll be fascinated to hear your reports of how she runs once the mapping has been completed and engine bedded in.....very, very impressive indeed.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*One of the intake pipes*

*Don't stand in front of this when the engine is running!*










*More to come but not until Friday............I am off to France for two days.............bye for now.*


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That is absolutely quality mate. Have mailed Rob a couple of times now about specs and prices for the RB30's and I must say I was pleasantly surprised by the figures he gave me considering what a full rebuild of a '26 will cost (thats assuming I DONT do it myself LOL). I think I will give some serious consideration to a RIPS RB30 when the right time presents itself.
Keep the pics and info coming mate.

Scott


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ludders said:


> *Don't stand in front of this when the engine is running!*


LOL


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

So will rips send you everything you need so you just pop it in your skyline?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

that looks awesome! pure sex


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lookin good , my car has arrived in NZ and Rob gets it at RIPS Friday NZ Time and then the fun begins !!!!!

I cannot wait


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Quality engineering... 

If you were to spec and order a RIPS engine what additional costs are involved in getting it back to the UK. 
Obviously shipping cost - How much is this. 
Taxes of any kind ?
Import duty ?
VAT ?

Basically additional cost to get it in your garage....

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

MMMM I have been running a RB30 for a while now, awesome piece of kit. Even have a longer stroke crank on the go for even more torque. Pictures are here of the motor....see no ones has noticed the increase in height of the motor.....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/69412-sunday-kent-se-meet-robin-hood-public-house.html

Ps , I have a Rips built motor on the shelf if some one wants a good deal , without the wait.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mark, with Tony in the car what increased height? :nervous: 

:chairshot 

ouch, ouch, ouch.......


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I think we will have a competition - Wait for the rest of the pictures to be posted and then everyone can have a guess. Nearest one to it can have a drive of the car when it is finished!! :chuckle:



My Guess is RIPS built engine is 6.5K


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Humm... lovely photos... Very sexy work.

Personally I am still fighting internally about buying a RIPS RB30 or just building the crap out of my 26 and stroke it to a 2.8L. It is my understanding that you lose quite a bit of revs with an RB30 and I am a very rev happy man. However for the money I am getting ready to spend to build my RB26............. Still, gotta love those revs. I will trade them for torque any day.


-Sayajin


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sayajin said:


> Humm... lovely photos... Very sexy work.
> 
> Personally I am still fighting internally about buying a RIPS RB30 or just building the crap out of my 26 and stroke it to a 2.8L. It is my understanding that you lose quite a bit of revs with an RB30 and I am a very rev happy man. However for the money I am getting ready to spend to build my RB26............. Still, gotta love those revs. I will trade them for torque any day.
> 
> ...


We're running our forged RB30's up to and over 8500rpm now and they are still pulling hard and smooth, I prefere to give conservitive rev limits to customers although similar internal engines I know of regularly pull 9000rpm+ and 1000hp+ so its up to the individual I suppose.

When you can make over 700whp by 7000rpm with huge torque I prefere to keep the rpm down a bit for long life, its rpm that kills, not outright power.

Abbey's R34 has one of my 30's and Mark also has another in stock although I'm not sure of the spec of that particular one (have sent a few to them now) check with Mark if you need one quickly.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Thats gonna look the big fat nuts 

- Kevin.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh yes a very interestedin thread, yet again, Lol So what does one of these cost, 

@ Abbey how much is the rb30 you guys have ?


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We're running our forged RB30's up to and over 8500rpm now and they are still pulling hard and smooth, I prefere to give conservitive rev limits to customers although similar internal engines I know of regularly pull 9000rpm+ and 1000hp+ so its up to the individual I suppose.
> 
> When you can make over 700whp by 7000rpm with huge torque I prefere to keep the rpm down a bit for long life, its rpm that kills, not outright power.
> 
> Abbey's R34 has one of my 30's and Mark also has another in stock although I'm not sure of the spec of that particular one (have sent a few to them now) check with Mark if you need one quickly.



Well as I normally try to refrain from thread jacking, you have PM my good sir. May need to change my mind after all.


-Sayajin


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

wow!:bowdown1: sparks im looking forward to seeing this beast! what kind of power are you aiming for? 

i was soo close to buying one last year but was put off when i was told it would be £3500 to fit it with mapping costing extra


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I was told something like that to, But is it tuners just not wanting us to go there, In fairness I would thrust Rob wit the hole lot, fitting mapping the lot. Wel go on just ask lee....... seems happy to my lol, best of luck wit it sparks


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking good, but lets hope this RB30 lasts longer than the last one that failed on here.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I should hope so, its horses for courses.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*RIPS*



professor matt said:


> wow!:bowdown1: sparks im looking forward to seeing this beast! what kind of power are you aiming for?
> 
> i was soo close to buying one last year but was put off when i was told it would be £3500 to fit it with mapping costing extra


Do not want to thread hijack either but will put up a thread once Rob has the car and things are underway , hopefully tonight or over the weekend:smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ollam69 said:


> Looking good, but lets hope this RB30 lasts longer than the last one that failed on here.



The RB30 you refere to was not built or mapped by us.
Over 7 years of building just RB's for drags, street, track etc, installing and tuning them R.I.P.S have a 0% failier rate and fully intend to keep it that way.

I don't push the motors to their limits (usually around 800hp) and keep conservitive rev limits but we still run 10's in street cars very regularly, correct setup and tuning really is the key. 

I feel for R32 Combat, fair play for doing it yourself, looked like a tuning issue to me that caused his failier.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

sparks said:


> Do not want to thread hijack either but will put up a thread once Rob has the car and things are underway , hopefully tonight or over the weekend:smokin:


It's here and all safe and sound in my workshop. Nice car!!!

I'd forgotten how tame a stock GTR feels on the road, its going to be a massive change for you Sparks :chuckle: 

I'll do its "before" dyno runs early next week then strip the car ready for the new slightly more powerfull motor and accessories. :smokin: 

Rob


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Rob , will get in touch!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Gah!!!! everyone is going RB30..................... I'd better get a 40 ordered:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

3.3ltr.........not so long away.....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> So will rips send you everything you need so you just pop it in your skyline?


Rob at R.I.P.S will send whatever you order! You can have just a short engine with no extras - or the lot!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*A new water tank with a catch to it!*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Hey Sparks look what turned up in NZ*


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Ludders said:


>


Now that, is proper nice.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ NICE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*It's packed and on it's way to the airport.*

Well, the build project in NZ is over and the pallet with all of my stuff on is on the way to Auckland to be flown to Heathrow over the weekend. Hopefully it should be collected on Tuesday and be with Rising Sun Performance that day.

Last couple of pics until it is unpacked at this end.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

RIPS rb30 is very nice, I want one :bowdown1:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

very nice:thumbsup: , be sure to update with pics and videos


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

flat topped pistons.... interesting.......

Not what I would have expected.

Simon


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmm... as Simon says... flat pistons?? 

Whats up with that?

Asim...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You would think the CR was low with flat top pistons.. Surely it has to be..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Flat tops*

The flat top pistons are used because they produce the correct compresion ratio for this engine. 

Domed pistons create a compression ratio that is way too high, some RB30's even run a dished piston. 

The bore size on the engine is the same as a 26, the combustion area is also the same as it uses a head from a 26 and therefore with the extra 400cc (67cc per pot) affecting the compression ratio quite a lot - the engine cannot use domed pistons. :thumbsup: 

Regards....Jeff


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What CR is your RB30? I've been advised to run between 8.2 and 8.5.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

andy i have some cp,s coming from spool and they are flat tops. they reckon between 8.2 and 8.5.thats using a 1.0mm tomei headgasket... used cp,s in my 26 good pistons had 500 @ the hubs on 25/30,s. on thors dynopack.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> What CR is your RB30? I've been advised to run between 8.2 and 8.5.


Sounds about right.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Ludders said:


>


Yep she made it and the build thread is up and running !!!!!

Got dyno'd yesterday so hope to update the thread tonight:smokin: 

Sparks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*It is all finished and on the way*

*Thank you Rob and everyone at R.I.P.S who have done a fantastic job. Probably the best quality I have seen in hand built accessories.* :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Ludders said:


>


LOL I think Her Majestys customs and Excise will want to have a look inside after ready that statement!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Must admit it did make me laugh....just had to post it!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The new baby has arrived!*

I am pleased to announce the arrival of 'RB30' today at Heathrow Airport weighing in at a bonny 249kgs. :thumbsup: 

I would like to thank Singapore Airlines for an effortless delivery. Plenty of gas and air is the secret! I would also like to recommend the terrific service given by Paul Burness of HICS Worldwide  who saw the delivery through and made it a painless experience.

And now - it's over to Richard and everyone at Rising Sun Performance to teach that baby how to run! (More gas and air please!)  

I will update you when I can.

Jeff


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

how long did it take to build the engine?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> how long did it take to build the engine?


Not really sure about just the engine. I had a lot of extras all coming to more than 100 hours of labour.

Your best bet is to ask Rob at R.I.P.S if you have a specific need.

Jeff


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Hey Ludders, what are you doing as far as the head goes? 

I am getting a very comparable setup to yours and am wondering about that...

-Sayajin


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sayajin said:


> Hey Ludders, what are you doing as far as the head goes?
> 
> I am getting a very comparable setup to yours and am wondering about that...
> 
> -Sayajin


If Rob is building it you should ask Rob. I am not trying to be rude or anything but be guided by your builder, he knows best!

Jeff


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

hi jeff.im going to struggle to keep up on the next japfest convoy.
looks like its going to be great fun to drive with that in it.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pitbull said:


> hi jeff.im going to struggle to keep up on the next japfest convoy.
> looks like its going to be great fun to drive with that in it.


Just bring your tow rope and you'll be fine!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE*

Update from Rising Sun Performance.

My car will be ready to collect (and race) on Monday 19th March. I will be trying it out for the first time on Saturday 24th at Santa Pod - The Fast Show practice day. See you there?


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I look forward to seeing it in action Jeff, I'm sure that RSP will pull out all the stops for you to get it ready in time. I had a quick look at your R34 last weekend when I was down there, just before I took their drag GTST out for a blast


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Out with the old!*


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Oh you tease !!!!

Looking awesome mate cannot wait to see some pics of the beast with its new heart!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

After a slight delay in the proceedings I have been given a new date when the car should be finished - two weeks today i.e. April 6.

Ah well in with the new!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I got into such a habit of spending money lately I just had to get myself a decent tow wagon.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess that you just HAD to buy that numberplate to go with it:chuckle:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I am desperate to see this put together and hear it running get some pics and vids up quick sharp!!!!

Sparks


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome...and did i read that right? ~£5000 for a 'basic' 750bhp engine?! thats too cheap (in comparison on what you have to spend on the RB26)...i bet thats excluding the X amount of hours to build right!?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

What else could I do Geoff - I had no choice did I ?:smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

bkvj said:


> awesome...and did i read that right? ~£5000 for a 'basic' 750bhp engine?! thats too cheap (in comparison on what you have to spend on the RB26)...i bet thats excluding the X amount of hours to build right!?


I think you will be amazed at the cost of R.I.P.S engines. Take a look for yourself at the web site and contact Rob for more information. He is very helpful.
Rotorua Import Pro Shop

Jeff


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

aprox 5000 pounds will get you even more than you see in the picture above, a totally complete forged 4wd bottom end also including a 1500hp front damper, new custom cam belt, new idler, tensioner, all new fastners for the front of the motor, new lower cambelt drive gear, new drive gear washers, block brace, custom sump etc all included. Shipping is only 150 pound to the UK.

You basicly add your head and manifolds, turbo's etc and drop it back in.
My customers get full guideance throughout the install process.

If you want custom manifolds, turbo/s fuel systems, plenims, throttle bodies etc to make some serious torque/power thats all available and Ludders purchased a full kit including these things.

Any questions feel free to contact me.
Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Update Time*

A few pics showing the progress of the build at Rising Sun Performance.

New intercooler;


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Add some Tomei cams and pulleys;












A nice new plenum and throttle body;


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

A couple of baby turbos to push it along;












and suddenly it all starts to take shape;


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice fit, looks like it dropped in perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What turbo's are those? what sort of BHP are you expecting at the wheels? I'me also going a similar route to you Ludders


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looking Fantastic !!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

how long now ludders? will be dropping mine up there on sat so will probably see yours!


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

coming along very nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

sure is coming alog nicely mate, best of luck to u and it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> What turbo's are those? what sort of BHP are you expecting at the wheels? I'me also going a similar route to you Ludders


Is Rob at R.I.P.S building an engine for you?
-
-
-
-


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> how long now ludders? will be dropping mine up there on sat so will probably see yours!



I am hoping to pick the car up next Friday to do some 'running in'

I just hope it is ready.

What are you having done to yours?


.
.
.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

yep he is, my turbos are already sorted, just wondering what you went with?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

upping the boost a little, oil coolier and new radiator, new cams, service, bee-r rev limiter, and new map and making the engine bay look a bit nicer!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

if you see any drool on yours it was probably me!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> if you see any drool on yours it was probably me!


It could do with a wash!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> yep he is, my turbos are already sorted, just wondering what you went with?


Big Garretts!!

No more information available I am afraid. I signed the R.I.P.S Official Secrets Act.  

Jeff


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

They're damn big for twins, going the fact they appear to be running the .70a/r cover - the smallest I could imagine them being is the shitty Oz take on the GT3076R (7blade TO4S) which are still good for near 500hp each. Looks like someone is intending on making some power!

Very cool, look forward to seeing how it comes out


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well the car is almost ready to start running it in. Hopefully I will collect it on Saturday and post a few more pics. Meanwhile here are some I got earlier this week.

The fuel system is now in place and plumbed in. Here is a pic before the plumbing was done.











Making a template.











The template becomes a support plate.











For the go gas.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like you will have a lot of fun, just dont go hugging any trees!:squintdan


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Lovely pics mate, I think someone's going to have a lot of fun :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

HOW ABOUT A 4 INCH HARD PIPE KIT??


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

****, thats mental....

TT


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

What a car  love the 4in. piping:squintdan remind me not to try:chuckle: :chuckle: and keepup with you:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

One of my favourite vids:

This is what you can do if you pull away in fourth gear with a R.I.P.S RB30!

Right click and save it for best results.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

And of course another great favourite and my target to catch:

Lee's UK001 R33 GTR doing a 10 second run.

Right click and save it for best results.
.
.
.
.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

:chuckle: That fourth gear pull away is awesome :squintdan


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, Saturday came and went! Another new date for collection! - This Wednesday now - assuming all goes well of course. 

It will be worth waiting for!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Well, Saturday came and went! Another new date for collection! - This Wednesday now - assuming all goes well of course.
> 
> It will be worth waiting for!!


Guess what? NO FOOKING CAR!! :flame:


----------



## zylex (Apr 11, 2007)

Ludders said:


> One of my favourite vids:
> 
> This is what you can do if you pull away in fourth gear with a R.I.P.S RB30!
> 
> ...


That car's now for sale too  - belongs to a friend of mine, we just listed it on Trademe (NZ's version of EBay) - you can see it (or buy it and ship it over!) at http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=95269554


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Gutted for you mate !!!

You must be desperate to get in that thing and drive it !

Sparks


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Thers is also a farly ramdon GTS on TradeMe.co.nz

Silver one with a vh41 nissan V8 engine conversion,the engine also is now running a 4xwebber (45mm) carberation setup,has custom made headers and exhaust system,custom made bonnet scoop etc etc, 

Def not my cup of tea but worth a look just for shits'n'giggles....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

sparks said:


> Gutted for you mate !!!
> 
> You must be desperate to get in that thing and drive it !
> 
> Sparks



Cheers Sparks. 

It is pretty hard thinking you are just about to collect your dream machine and then being told there is another delay, again and again. Sort of spoils the buzz!  :flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you or Rising Sun need anything or have any questions, just ask, I'll do whatever I can to help.

Rob


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Ludders said:


> It is pretty hard thinking you are just about to collect your dream machine and then being told there is another delay, again and again. Sort of spoils the buzz!  :flame:


I have been there too Jeff and it is soo frustrating when little problems crop up and delay things.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If you or Rising Sun need anything or have any questions, just ask, I'll do whatever I can to help.
> 
> Rob


Just the one request Rob.

Please move your business to the UK. :chuckle: :chuckle:
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Bubble said:


> I have been there too Jeff and it is soo frustrating when little problems crop up and delay things.


Yes I remember it well Geoff. Every time I visited Rising Sun there was your car looking back at me. Now everyone else visiting them must feel the same about my car!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Yes I remember it well Geoff. Every time I visited Rising Sun there was your car looking back at me. Now everyone else visiting them must feel the same about my car!


Well let's just call it our shared parking space then. As soon as yours is out of the way, hopefully I can get mine back in to be finished and mapped.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I see yours ludders, parked at the back. Looking good and its coming along. Its not long now, sureley? 
When are you picking her up, I'm back at rising sun wednesday. I'll like to see how its coming along.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Bubble said:


> Well let's just call it our shared parking space then. As soon as yours is out of the way, hopefully I can get mine back in to be finished and mapped.


Geoff get on the phone! Richard tells me I can pick up my car tomorrow !!  



GTR RGT said:


> I see yours ludders, parked at the back. Looking good and its coming along. Its not long now, sureley?
> When are you picking her up, I'm back at rising sun wednesday. I'll like to see how its coming along.


It better not be there next Wednesday! Unless I have run it in and brought it back for mapping.:flame:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Sweet !

Hurry up and get some pics or better video !!!!

Sparks


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good news ludders, let me know how mine looks down there! Hope its all ok and you deserve it after waiting so long


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Another technical hitch! The ecu sent to Rising Sun was faulty so no car.

I thought I would give you a couple more pics from earlier in the week of the work in progress.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

tastey!


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,

truly, it's the cleanest work i ever seen, ludders ur the luckest man in the world with ur car and setup.

i registered only to tell u that.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

bkvj said:


> tastey!





Devil GTR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> truly, it's the cleanest work i ever seen, ludders ur the luckest man in the world with ur car and setup.
> 
> i registered only to tell u that.


Thanks guys.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What ECU are you using?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> What ECU are you using?


AEM - Plug & Play Engine Management Systems


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL, interesting.

Any CAS issues?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> LOL, interesting.
> 
> Any CAS issues?


AEM used to offer one unit for all RB26 engined cars but after having a number of problems with the R34GTR they now have an upgraded version specifically for this model.

Problem over!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope the AEM works well for you. It does for me..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I hope the AEM works well for you. It does for me..


Who does your mapping?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan @ Ji_Kan.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi ludders,

what will the full boost of to4z on rb30 , it is 4700 rpm on rb26


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Devil GTR said:


> Hi ludders,
> 
> what will the full boost of to4z on rb30 , it is 4700 rpm on rb26


I have no idea. You could try asking Rob at R.I.P.S
Rotorua Import Pro Shop


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Better late and right!!

Looks awesome, look forward to seeing it run.
T


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

`I hope the AEM works well for you. It does for me..` - Not quite true is it? (I know you where only waiting.......!!!!!)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ExScoobyT said:


> `I hope the AEM works well for you. It does for me..` - Not quite true is it? (I know you where only waiting.......!!!!!)


Anyone want to translate this please? What are you on about?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Just ignore ExscoobyT on the AEM subject. He couldn't cope with the challenge.

The AEM works fine now, he just can't accept that and will moan that it should have worked properly on 1st release.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Andy,

What proof do you have that the AEM works fine?

Why do none of the main Skyline tuners recommend AEM?

I know your car is now up and running, but Tony from Abbey posted something about how much ignition you can run with an AEM versus the FCon V.

I had around 540 ft lbs of torque and 700 engine BHP on a Maha rolling road with my 3 litre running an Apexi Power FC on GT-RS turbos about 4 years ago on pump fuel.

I noticed you posted your figures on another thread today and you were - if you were quoting engine torque, about 100 ft lbs down on my results.

I am sure Abbey / some of the other tuners - GT-Art can pitch in here on what they have found.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Andy - My day job is powertrain calibration for an OEM - to say I could`nt cope with the AEM is, shall we say, laughable.

I would phrase it more as I could`nt cope with the inherent poorly written software, implementation and non-functional hardware. Oh and by the way what went wrong with your first build?

Ludders - given your investment of time & money the AEM is about the last ECU I would look at, and that includes e-manage and link!!!!! Do a search for AEM and see what you find........


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I appreciate your comments guys but they are a bit late the AEM is fitted!

Also I am a little confused by a few things being said.



Hugh Keir said:


> Why do none of the main Skyline tuners recommend AEM?


If this is the case why do Abbey under their section 'Services' have the following?


*Parts sourcing and supply*

















Our dedicated parts department can fulfil all of your needs for aftermarket tuning products, standard Nissan items, and those rare-to-find items for older cars. Etc. Etc....................

Seems rather strange to me to be promoting a crap product. I have always believed Abbey to be one of the top tuners in the UK? What then? Do they sell the AEM because it has a good profit margin and not because they believe in it?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

forget all the negatives and enjoy your car, picked mine from r sun on sunday but still needs mapping (my rear arches were rubbing so it could not be doen, my fault!), is yours out of there now


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> forget all the negatives and enjoy your car


I agree!

More pics from the build.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

`What then? Do they sell the AEM because it has a good profit margin and not because they believe in it?` Exactly...but anyway looks great, should be a superb car.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I think your going to have some serious fun in that car:thumbsup:


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

My god man..... that is a thing of true and utter beauty....


-Sayajin


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

This will be my last post in this thread for fear of it turning into the [sadly] usual saga.

The AEM had noise supression issues, mine still has. This is evident on the CAS sync errors. It's not a constant fault, which makes it harder to identify.
The fix for me was to fit a CAS trigger disc like this

http://www.autronic.com/image_files/trigger_disks/nissandisk_thumbnail.jpg

But with a 36 slots.

It's not just the AEM that struggles with the CAS. Does that make Autronic ECU a pile of poo???

We fitted one to my car but it didn't work until I re-earthed the engine and re-wired the CAS using new shielded wire. The 1st cars it was fitted to worked straight away but it didn't on mine which suggested a wiring issue, which it was.

I am 100% confident in the AEM. Yes, there were problems, but like any new product, the problems soon come out.

As far as proving the 'fix', how can I? 

The power figs on my old RB30(before we broke it) were 650hp and 739 Nm @ 1.5bar. This doesn't really prove much I know, but I'm sure the results would have been consistant if the engine would have let us find out.

Hi-jack over..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The AEM discussion is now over! Thank you!

I will let you know my opinion in due course.
.
.
.
.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you picked you car up yet ludders?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hopefully I will be at Shakespeare on Saturday and Sunday with the car but I will not be running on the track. Got to do the decent thing and run the R.I.P.S engine in properly before trying her out competitively. Still a few jobs to do under the bonnet but they can wait until next week.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

As I said before that intake plenum and 4in. pipe loks mental


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks AWESOME mate well done to you.

Mick


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

i can't even tell the difference, looks standard hight!

have fun:squintdan


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

What a cool project!
RIPS again have undone themselves, what a fantastic service!!!!! Well done lads !
Some really great looking fabrication on the bespoke products, everything looks so neat. I'd be over the moon with a build like this. 
Ludders, hope the car is everything you've been hoping for. Must be a dream come true.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Jeff,

Am loving the look of your car - awesome.

Here is the quote by Tony from Abbey about the AEM.

Fingers crossed that the mapping goes well for you.

Cheers

Hugh



tonysoprano said:


> Anyway ,briefley, my view on the subject.
> 
> Take a say 650ps car on the dynapack. Fitted with F/Con Pro, map sensor,but no V-Cam so the timing belt cover is removed in order to optimise the cam timing.Mapped to suit.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Richard and co was working hard on your car today. I was there all day and got pretty atached to your car lol Sounds lovely! 
Mine is still playing up


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

whats wrong with your mate? cant wait to go back to r sun to get mine mapped, bring on the rollers!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

A mind bogaling engine light and limp mode problem that NO ONE seems to know what it is!!!!!! got to leave the car there for my holiday now.
They have a hunch its my AFM's, I hate afms with a passion


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTR RGT said:


> A mind bogaling engine light and limp mode problem that NO ONE seems to know what it is!!!!!! got to leave the car there for my holiday now.
> They have a hunch its my AFM's, I hate afms with a passion



You can have my AFMs half price, they are at R Sun now!

Jeff


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> A mind bogaling engine light and limp mode problem that NO ONE seems to know what it is!!!!!! got to leave the car there for my holiday now.
> They have a hunch its my AFM's, I hate afms with a passion


afm's sure suck the wang, only caus they are soo sensitive!

lovely looking package ludders, will be interesting to see what numbers it punches out :clap:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

No more small talk just big torque from now on!

I picked up my car from Rising Sun this evening:chuckle: and cannot believe how powerful the new engine is even though it is set up for running in. With the boost set at only 1 bar and the rev limiter at 6000 the car is just as or even more powerful than my RB26 running 400+ bhp.:smokin: 

 I still can't wipe the smile from my face!:chuckle: 

I just hope my licence does not come in for a battering while I am trying to run it in "as per Rob's instructions".:bowdown1: :thumbsup: :clap: 

I will definitely be at Shakespeare this weekend if anyone wants a peek under the bonnet.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ludders said:


> No more small talk just big torque from now on!
> 
> I picked up my car from Rising Sun this evening:chuckle: and cannot believe how powerful the new engine is even though it is set up for running in. With the boost set at only 1 bar and the rev limiter at 6000 the car is just as or even more powerful than my RB26 running 400+ bhp.:smokin:
> 
> ...


sounds awesome mate 

But why the long run in process??  

Asim...


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Ludders said:


> No more small talk just big torque from now on!
> 
> I picked up my car from Rising Sun this evening:chuckle: and cannot believe how powerful the new engine is even though it is set up for running in. With the boost set at only 1 bar and the rev limiter at 6000 the car is just as or even more powerful than my RB26 running 400+ bhp.:smokin:
> 
> ...


the all important question....how well does it bag em up on the fly? :chuckle:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats man, the whole thing looks smoking! Hope to see some vids of it so I can see and here how it runs.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Last pics of the day.

The fuel system all plumbed in, working a treat and still leaving me enough room to pop down the shops!






























The Nos will get plumbed in next week.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

And a few pics of the engine bay with just the R.I.P.S catch tank, carbon cam pulley cover and Nos missing. To be fitted very soon!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> But why the long run in process??
> 
> Asim...


Where does it say anything about a long run in process? I've told him to drive it pretty hard straight away with the limiters it has in place.

The best motors we've had have been driven pretty hard right from the word go, some have been running 10's with less than 150 miles on the clock and they always last a very long time and make good power.

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Where does it say anything about a long run in process? I've told him to drive it pretty hard straight away with the limiters it has in place.
> 
> The best motors we've had have been driven pretty hard right from the word go, some have been running 10's with less than 150 miles on the clock and they always last a very long time and make good power.
> 
> Rob


Ok, maybe i misunderstood  , since he got the car to drive for a few days or so.
Every time we have built engines its been warmed up on the engine dyno, and then oil change, and pulled what ever it got to deliver. 

Asim....


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Where does it say anything about a long run in process? I've told him to drive it pretty hard straight away with the limiters it has in place.
> 
> The best motors we've had have been driven pretty hard right from the word go, some have been running 10's with less than 150 miles on the clock and they always last a very long time and make good power.
> 
> Rob


the type of rings used would affect the run in procedure yes?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Every time we have built engines its been warmed up on the engine dyno, and then oil change, and pulled what ever it got to deliver.
> 
> Asim....


Thats the way to do it for sure, work it hard straight away.
We usually leave the running in oil in while we set up the low speed settings, do around 200km of windy road driving with 1 bar and 6000rpm, change the oil and then get right into full power runs.


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats the way to do it for sure, work it hard straight away.
> We usually leave the running in oil in while we set up the low speed settings, do around 200km of windy road driving with 1 bar and 6000rpm, change the oil and then get right into full power runs.


Hell 200km is not a bad break in period at all! I can deal with that!

Ludders, truly BEAUTIFUL machine... I only hope mine will look half as good as yours does! Congrats.

And congrats to Rob for such a delightful device.

As an aide Ludders, quick question: How is the fuel smell in the car with that fuel system setup? Do you smell fuel at all? Just on startup? ect?

Also what type of lines are you running? standard SS lines or teflon or something else?


-Sayajin


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The only tell tale sign that the car is not standard!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Sweet !!!!!

Congrats Ludders you must be massively stoked , the whole thing is looking fantastic.

Stick some shots up of the whole car and for gods' sake some video!!!!

Cheers Sparks

Sparks


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool I like that not a dead give away by any means:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

sparks said:


> Sweet !!!!!
> 
> Congrats Ludders you must be massively stoked , the whole thing is looking fantastic.
> 
> ...


When I get a chance I will, but with the bonnet and boot shut it looks like it just came of the production line! Orange front indicators and all.:chuckle:
.
.
.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

It looks great Jeff and I will have a good look on Saturday @ Shakespear :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well happy for you, go forth and enjoy lol!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Absolutely wicked, I hope mine is just as good. Well done. A big cheer to Rob at RIPs.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Video*

Not too sure about posting videos but here goes. Right click and save this.

This a shot of the car going from 60 to 100 (on a private track of course). Engine is currently limited to 1 bar and 6000 revs. I reckon it is at least as powerful as my RB26 which was running 400+.

Can't wait until the next stage 1.5 bar and 8000 revs!
.
.
.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow sounds sweet can't wait to see it at 1.5 bar!


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Ludders,

What size surge tank are you running? Looks beautiful!


-Sayajin


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

NIce man, Fair play. dont think rob sits on anything to long, Good to see her up and running huh ?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

Ludders,

Love the way your car goes and the preparation looks great.

The quality of the look in the engine bay must make you smile every time you open the bonnet.

What kind of speedo have you fitted to your dash, it looks pretty cool too?

Thanks

Pablo


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Ludders,
> 
> Love the way your car goes and the preparation looks great.
> 
> ...


Speak to Hugh about the dash - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/member-hugh-keir.html


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Hey Ludders, 

How do you find the AEM works for you now that you have driven it for a while? I am looking at running it on mine as well and I know that you have the new revision. Just wanted to get some more feedback.

-Sayajin


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sayajin said:


> Hey Ludders,
> 
> How do you find the AEM works for you now that you have driven it for a while? I am looking at running it on mine as well and I know that you have the new revision. Just wanted to get some more feedback.
> 
> -Sayajin


The car is only going to be on the road for the first time with a bit of boost as from tomorrow. Up to now we have just been doing bedding in and other set up procedures. Mind you driving it on the minimum boost supplied by the racing actuators, which is just 1 bar, is already an eye opener!

Whilst in 'running in mode' I just took it up through the gears to 150mph (on a private track) with no trouble whatsoever so it should be a 'MONSTER' when I collect it Friday.

I will be giving it it's first try out over this weekend at Santa Pod on Saturday rwyb and Sunday at the PTM Show. This will be on a fairly mild set up with no Nos. I will decide how to proceed, when to add Nos etc after that.

Cheers...........Jeff


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mapping Day Friday 4 May 2007*

At last mapping day arrived and the first level of set up was achieved.

For now the car is only running 1.3+ bar and will do for the next couple of weeks and competitions, then back to the tuner for the next level.

YouTube - GT-R mapping


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Graph*


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Beautiful Ludders!

Seems like that AEM is working well for you after all.. Happy to hear that. Would you say it was relatively problem free?

For a second there I almost said.. Damn, he only made 615WHP? Then I realized you made that on LOW BOOST... 

Quite an accomplishment. Congrats to you.

-Sayajin


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Says there 615 @ crank.... if thats the case, its probably a fair bit less than 615whp. Still big power - I wouldn't say no! Very nice... though I'm a little surprised its not more. For that much lag fingers crossed there is a >800hp power figure to be had at some point


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Whoops, your right.

Saw the dyno and assumed WHP. Didint even consider a flywheel figure from a dyno.

Im with you then Lith....


-Sayajin


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Says there 615 @ crank.... if thats the case, its probably a fair bit less than 615whp. Still big power - I wouldn't say no! Very nice... though I'm a little surprised its not more. For that much lag fingers crossed there is a >800hp power figure to be had at some point


I think its doing pretty well for what it is ( VERY mild cams and head work) at pretty low boost.
The 615hp is with a conservative tune on 98 pump gas at 1.3 bar. 
I'm sure with a bit more boost it will go over 700 (which was the goal) and then Ludders can add some NOS.
An 11.5 as it is with a poor 60ft is pretty good first time out, congradulations to Ludders :smokin: 

Rob


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The 615hp is with a conservative tune on 98 pump gas at 1.3 bar.
> 
> 
> Rob


DAMN! You guys have 98 pump gas over there! :bowdown1: 

And here I thought having 93 over 91 was a big deal!

-Sayajin


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great little vid there Jeff and you even caught Rich working :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think its doing pretty well for what it is ( VERY mild cams and head work) at pretty low boost.
> The 615hp is with a conservative tune on 98 pump gas at 1.3 bar.


Definitely, its pretty good - way better than my road car haha. Its still probably typical of an RB26 with mild cams and headwork on that boost with a low mount twin setup and it appears the big twins have possibly eliminated a bit of the 3litres low down torque advantage. No doubt awesome fun on the road still, 11.5 @ 121mph for a big road car is nothing short of nuts 

Again, as has been mentioned already - I suspect the "big tune" should hopefully start showing what its really made of.

Sayajin, in NZ our octane ratings use the RON standard - 93 MON is similar to 98 RON if I remember rightly


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!

Congratulations Ludders, you must be well chuffed.

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Santa Pod*

Saturday 05/05/2007 and first time at Santa Pod with the new engine.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Santa Pod time slip.*

Not the best 60ft in the world (as Rob points out! :chuckle: ) but I'm still learning. Oh and before you say anything I wasn't asleep when the lights turned green, I was simply checking my mirror and looking over my shoulder before pulling away!

Just wait until I get it right!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Like lots of people I have been away on holiday and generally just doing stuff but now I am back.

The car is currently being prepared for Ten Of The Best next weekend and hopefully I will have some more interesting times etc to post after that.

I do hope some of you will attend and give your support. Believe me I will need it!! :nervous: :nervous: 

Cheers..............Jeff


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Good luck with the TOTB mate, do me proud!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Ludders & R.I.P.S  

Love the squat on that launch pic


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Nice one Ludders & R.I.P.S
> 
> Love the squat on that launch pic



Standard suspension!! R.I.P.S power!! :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

JEff looks awesome and glad you are finally getting to enjoy it after waiting so long, Will be at TOTB, so best of luck!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> JEff looks awesome and glad you are finally getting to enjoy it after waiting so long, Will be at TOTB, so best of luck!


Thanks. Do come and say hello.

Jeff


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi Ludders,

Saw you yesterday but didn't realise it was you.
I should have come over and said hello.
Car and spec is looking awesome mate, good luck.

Matt.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Rob @ RIPS / Jeff....I noticed earlier in the thread that someone mentioned head work..Was this done by Rob whilst the engine was being built or by another tuner??

Figures look amazing as doea the car. No doubt about it, when my RB26 dies a RIPS RB30 is going back in its place.
Top work folks.

TT


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> Hi Ludders,
> 
> Saw you yesterday but didn't realise it was you.
> I should have come over and said hello.
> ...


Cheers Matt.:smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Rob @ RIPS / Jeff....I noticed earlier in the thread that someone mentioned head work..Was this done by Rob whilst the engine was being built or by another tuner??
> 
> Figures look amazing as doea the car. No doubt about it, when my RB26 dies a RIPS RB30 is going back in its place.
> Top work folks.
> ...


The head is completely standard! I think it says that in the thread somewhere?  

Jeff


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow your R34 looks the business. I have also just had my skyline in Robs Hand at RIPS turn out great. Im happy with the results and some. The RB30 is a whole new world in my opinion.


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

sorry if this info is in here somewhere, but I have been reading RB30 info for days.

Can a RB26 girddle be used on the RB30 block?
And do you realy need to upgrade the oil pump?

Thanks


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Robb said:


> sorry if this info is in here somewhere, but I have been reading RB30 info for days.
> 
> Can a RB26 girddle be used on the RB30 block?
> And do you realy need to upgrade the oil pump?
> ...


A RB30 has the same style of cradle as a 26 so there's no need to put a 26 cradle on a 30 block, besides, you can't just swap one over from one block to another in any case.

We never use a stock RB30 oil pump but depending on what your doing with the motor a stock RB26 oil may be fine.

Rob


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

I'm not sure if I should start a new thread as to not take over this one or not. But I'm having a RB30 built by a friend of mine. He has built allot of RB's but this is his first RB30.

We have a RB30 block, stage 3 26 head, and RX6 IHI turbos. ect. We made our own adapter plate also.

I would like to be around 700whp. I have a smaller budget this year so I have to save money where I can.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

IIRC with those tubbie's 700 is not a problem.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Robb said:


> I'm not sure if I should start a new thread as to not take over this one or not. But I'm having a RB30 built by a friend of mine. He has built allot of RB's but this is his first RB30.
> 
> We have a RB30 block, stage 3 26 head, and RX6 IHI turbos. ect. We made our own adapter plate also.
> 
> I would like to be around 700whp. I have a smaller budget this year so I have to save money where I can.


Apexi/IHI RX6 Turbos are massively underated.. I've never known why they didn't get as popular as HKS or Trust turbo's.. The rx6's should be good for over 1000rwhp (depending on what model/combination/ar's of turbo of course). There's an R33 GT-R in the stats owned by the guy who created d-speed magazine making 1050 ~ 1100hp awhp with a hks step 3 2.8L stroker kit and RX6's Snails...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah thats an awesome GTR that one. On the topic of IHI-based turbos, I'm surprised none of the big bling GTR guys haven't looked into RX6-Rs.... they are supposed to be the dogs bollux. I can only imagine a pair of them would be unreal.


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

I do like the RX6 turbos. My last motor was just a RB26 with a stage 3 head, HKS cams,ect. I was tuned for 500whp. The turbos where so so until 5 grand, then HOLY CRAP! My rev limiter was set at 10grand (bad idea) and it went from 5 to 10 grand instantly. Four tires screaming for there life. =-)

Well that lasted for 2.5 years. It might have lasted longer if I would have let the car warm up before giving people joy rides.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> Apexi/IHI RX6 Turbos are massively underated.. I've never known why they didn't get as popular as HKS or Trust turbo's.. The rx6's should be good for over 1000rwhp (depending on what model/combination/ar's of turbo of course). There's an R33 GT-R in the stats owned by the guy who created d-speed magazine making 1050 ~ 1100hp awhp with a hks step 3 2.8L stroker kit and RX6's Snails...


That's DSPORT and yes micheal Ferrara,publisher of said mag has made over 1100awhp with his R33 GTR.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> That's DSPORT and yes micheal Ferrara,publisher of said mag has made over 1100awhp with his R33 GTR.


Thats the one, a beautiful R33 GTR, and even rarer its in the u.s of a!

Here's the youtube link of said car; 

YouTube - 1031hp R33 GTR Ignition DVD

As far as i know there's a fair few jap based car that are running the Apexi twins (IHI RX6's) running fairly good times too, but they have only seemed to be semi popular in japan..


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Be interesting to know what the whp would be if it was dyno'd in 4wd, probably about 900.

Has he beaten his 9.9 yet?


----------

